# Flyers re: TV licence inspectors in your area



## RMCF (16 Sep 2011)

Got one of these yesterday, dropped in with my mail by the postie.

I assume its a blanket flyer drop across the country? Anyone else get them?

Is it for real, or a scare tactic to get people to rush out and buy their licence?


----------



## Vanilla (16 Sep 2011)

Hmmm, posted two hours ago and still no other replies. Think they're out to get YOU actually...


----------



## liaconn (16 Sep 2011)

Everyone's down at the Post Office frantically buying their licence.

What time do they close, actually?


----------



## onq (16 Sep 2011)

<smug>
I have mine already 
</smug>

Mind you we stopped paying for Sky last year 

And we haven't noticed


----------



## gipimann (16 Sep 2011)

RMCF.....it's just you! Didn't get a flyer here!

And for onq....<equally smug> just renewed mine </equally smug> !!


----------



## Marion (16 Sep 2011)

Don't feel a bit smug about renewing mine. It is so expensive!

But I agree with everybody else. It's just you!

Don't get a persecution complex, but it's possible they are out to get you. 

Marion


----------



## Sue Ellen (16 Sep 2011)

OP,

There sure are some nasty people lurking around this thread, they probably work part-time as telly licence inspectors who are on a commission basis and they're hoping to earn a few bob at your expense, you've been warned ......

Sorry, nearly forgot, what did you say your address was again, see ya soon


----------



## micmclo (16 Sep 2011)

Pay up folks, your money is needed

Pat Kenny was so broke he had to resort to a land grab, times were hard 

Joe Duffy needs his 400k so he can perfect his salt of the earth, the people's champion routine 

And we've seen the rich man's drug around 2fm, stuff isn't cheap


----------



## The_Banker (17 Sep 2011)

They should introduce a bounty if you give them a good lead on who doesn't have one. 

Loads of people I know never bothered buying one and they were never visited by a licence inspector.

I'd make a fortune!!


----------



## micmclo (18 Sep 2011)

Was watching Reelin in the Years and back in the eightes you got fifty punts if you reported someone for dole fraud or realy any welfare fraud


----------



## Mpsox (19 Sep 2011)

I think they tend to do blitzes in certain parts at certain times of the year, I know in my local newspaper you  could see 10 people fined in court for not having a licence one week and then not see any cases for 6 momths


----------



## Laramie (19 Sep 2011)

I have always had a licence and I remember some years back I received a warning about not having a licence. I remember checking to confirm that I had my licence. Not long after an inspector called to my home to give me a fine. When I showed him my licence he couldn't understand how it came about that I had one and he didn't know about it. I think what happened was that I purchased a licence but didn't renew it. Rather I went the next year and purchased a new "first time" licence. So the initial records showed that I had never renewed the first one but the system didn't tie in the new one purchased later.
Technically a person could purchase a licence and not renew it at the end of the term. Wait several months while your broken T.V. is not in use and then purchase a new one when you get your new T.V. several months later.


----------



## Pique318 (22 Sep 2011)

Laramie said:


> I have always had a licence and I remember some years back I received a warning about not having a licence. I remember checking to confirm that I had my licence. Not long after an inspector called to my home to give me a fine. *When I showed him my licence he couldn't understand how it came about that I had one and he didn't know about it*.


Oh I hope you savoured that moment, for they arise so very rarely !


----------



## flossie (22 Sep 2011)

Nothing around here.....but i pay mine by DD (grand sum of €13 or so per month!) so nothing to be worrying about!

My parents have never had one.... I feel too guilty to do that! When i was younger if the inspectors were known to be in the area (we lived in the UK at the time) we would have to drag the TV up into the attic, and mum would frantically polish and rearrange the ornaments 

My aunt never had one earlier.....TV inspector would call around and she would say she was the babysitter......one day she was in the bath and the kids called up the stairs "Mum, Mum there is someone here to see you" so she went down wrapped in a towell....to find the TV inspector looking at her!  She couldn't explain that and ended up going to court!


----------



## ajapale (22 Sep 2011)

Laramie said:


> Technically a person could purchase a licence and not renew it at the end of the term. Wait several months .... and then purchase a new one when you get your new T.V. several months later.



Yes, I remember this little wheeze from my days of sharing rented accommodation with short term and transitory tenants. The trick is to take the licence out in any name but your own. This way they cant follow you for renewals years after you have left. As far as I know a licence can be bought in the name of a company, club or partnership. A down side is that such licences would be very hard to transfer.


----------



## Ancutza (22 Sep 2011)

As a student in the UK we had an inspector call to the house one evening.  We told him the telly was, in fact, a monitor for the computer (ZX Spectrum days).  He made us flick thro' all the channels and then we had to sign some sort of form that we'd been checked and all parties were in agreement that the box didn't emit a 'watchable' picture.


----------



## csirl (23 Sep 2011)

RMCF said:


> Got one of these yesterday, dropped in with my mail by the postie.
> 
> I assume its a blanket flyer drop across the country? Anyone else get them?
> 
> Is it for real, or a scare tactic to get people to rush out and buy their licence?


 
Got one of these flyers this week. Have a TV license and have always had one, so, like RMCF, I assume its a blanket flyer. I assume they have a database of addresses with licenses, so why dont they just write to those with no license? - waste of taxpayers money to write to everyone in an area.


----------

